# FFC- Steampunk Buckle Dress (June 5th-June 19th)



## vixie13 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Our New Fashion Face Off Item :*

Steampunk Buckle Dress Chosen by DreamWarrior Winner of the _FFC - Falabella Citrus-Print Cotton Clutch_





*Polyvore Link Here*

_If this is your first Fashion Face Off Challenge, Please make sure you read our rules before entering._

Rules:  https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f159/fashion-faceoff-rules-69982.htmlhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/f159/fashion-faceoff-rules-69982.html
  
Good Luck &amp; Have Fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_***Note: If you have trouble posting your entry, try to email the set to yourself and right click and save the image, or image location. Then insert the image into your post._


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow! This was a toughie! Way to challenge us DreamWarrior!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice look Vixie!  I love the shoes and the bag


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL! Sorry - I love the dress and would love to see what people come up with! Eeek!

Very lovely Vixie - you took this challenge head on! LOL!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 10, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 10, 2011)

i posted Y cant i see anything???


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's my attempt.  Vixie, please let me know if I'm posting this correctly.  Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 10, 2011)

Love it Jean, those sunglasses are CRAZY lol.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 10, 2011)

There ya go I put the picture in your post for you Makeupbyme


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 10, 2011)

^^^Gracias lol!!


----------



## SarraSanborn (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.polyvore.com/steampunk_buckle_dress_mut_challenge/set?id=32589921


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

Loving everyone collages!  That lipgloss looks crazy!


----------



## MiaMaria (Jun 14, 2011)

Ooh, this looks so fun! I would very much like to take this challenge, and I have created a set at polyvore. I have the link to my set, but I can't figure out how to get the picture in my post here on Makeuptalk.

Anyone help me, please? Some instructions maybe? I've tried the HTML-code for blogs, but the picture didn't show when I hit "preview" so I guess it doesn't show if I submit either.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 14, 2011)

right click on the picture and save then upload it here


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 14, 2011)

I had the same problem.  Before you paste the HTML code into your message click on the top left button that says "Source" and it will accept the HTML.



> Originally Posted by *MiaMaria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, this looks so fun! I would very much like to take this challenge, and I have created a set at polyvore. I have the link to my set, but I can't figure out how to get the picture in my post here on Makeuptalk.
> 
> Anyone help me, please? Some instructions maybe? I've tried the HTML-code for blogs, but the picture didn't show when I hit "preview" so I guess it doesn't show if I submit either.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 14, 2011)

Gah!!! I LOVE IT!!! I LOVE IT ALL!!!!


----------



## MiaMaria (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you Jeanarick! I would never have figured it out without your help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So heres my contribution:




FFC - Steampunk Buckle Dress by Mizen1 featuring leather flats   http://www.polyvore.com/ffc_steampunk_buckle_dress/set?id=32619600   Bonnie: That didn't work for me, but thank you for answering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

That's weird it always works for me   You can save any image off the internet by doing that


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 15, 2011)

This is so much fun!  To see so many different takes and styles associated with that one piece.  I can't wait for the next one now!!!


----------



## MiaMaria (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes Bonnie, it works for me on an ordinary picture, but this one wasn't an ordinary picture (not on my computer at least). It sort of links to each item in the set. If I right click it, a "post on blog" window shows up.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

That bottle looks scary, what is it haha


----------



## MiaMaria (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a perfume ;-) LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2011)

When I see the word Steampunk I think Cosplay and the many, many movies and animes that are based on Steampunk. Unfortunately that dress is not steampunk looking enough and would need to be tweaked a great deal to become steampunk.





The dress would have to be modified to add pockets on the hips such as the image below the dress on the left. No Steampunk girl would be without her utility belt to holster her gun and sword or her wrist brand with her compass and tools (bottom right). And on those chilly nights up in a steam power air ship you're going to need a nice warm coat like on the top right side and let's not forget your goggles. As for a shirt to go under the dress, I couldn't find the right shirt but in my head I see a cream color man's shirt. As for makeup, smokey golds and greens on the eyes, emphasizing dark eyeliner paired with a nude lip like her makeup:


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

I like this idea.  I too think cosplay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, I'm feeling like a dinosaur again! What is "cosplay" and "steampunk"? You girls make me feel old!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

Cosplay is when you dress up as character (think anime conventions)


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 19, 2011)

Last day to enter!!! Entries must be submitted by 6pm central time!!!!! Please PM me your choice for the next challenge!!!!!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, I'm feeling like a dinosaur again! What is "cosplay" and "steampunk"? You girls make me feel old!


Cosplay literally means costume play. Yes, as Nicole stated you mainly see it at anime conventions but you also see it as any convention where people are dressed up like their favorite character be it Harry Potter to a Jedi from Star Wars to a Starfleet ensign from Star Trek. I've seen gaming cosplayers (Lara Croft is the one most women typically do followed by Mortal Kombat characters). Even those who participate in Renaissance Fairs and dress up in period clothing as cosplaying a character.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Steampunk is one style of sci-fi where basically the alternative world is still using steam as it's primary energy source but is set in a world that has a Victorian feel to it. Do you remember the movie Wild Wild West with Will Smith? Or what about the movie The Golden Compass? Even the newer Sherlock Holmes movie with Robert Downey, Jr. was steampunk.Those are three examples of Steampunk. I know some people classify the SyFy tv shows Sanctuary and Warehouse 13 as being steampunk and in a way there are some steampunk elements to it but those are not true steampunk versions.

Personally I like Cyberpunk since Steampunk requires a good deal of knowledge about the Victorian Age in order to create a steampunk version. If you've seen Tron you've seen Cyberpunk. If you've seen Blade Runner you've seen Cyberpunk. Judge Dredd, Robocop, The Fifth Element (love, love, LOVE that movie), Surrogates are all cyberpunk movies. There have been more Cyberpunk movies than Steampunk ones.


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you Zadi! I've seen some of the movies you mentioned and I can see how they could be interpreted into fashion. Makes so much more sense when I have a point of reference! :0)


----------

